
Red Herring Award Won, Should I Be Happy? - nprkshn
My Startup NepFlights.com has won the 2015 Red Herring Top 100 Asia competition with out going there for presentation. I heard lots about it&#x27;s scam. Now Should i proudly say i am top 100 asian startup?
======
mihaipocorschi
Isn't it called Red Herring for a reason?

